# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Forumi profesional per Matematik

## xhera

Përshendetje të nderuar,

Ju njoftojmë se para disa muajsh ka filluar punën Portali i Matematikës

http://www.ministryofmath.info

Në këtë portal mund të gjeni materiale dhe detyra të ndryshme nga Matematika. 
Madje duke qenë të regjistruar edhe vet mund të parashtroni detyra. Për të parashtruar detyra është edhe udhëzuesi.
Në portal prezentohen, në formë reklamash, webfaqe të ndryshme të rëndësishme të Matematikës, në të cilat mund të gjenden materiale dhe detyra shumë interesante.
Forumi ka këto rubrika:


 Detyra e Muajit

 Matematika për Shkollën fillore

 Matematika për Shkollën e mesme

 Seksioni i Olimpiadave

 Testi Kombëtar

 Afate Provimesh (të Universitetit)

 Tema të tjera


Forumi është pjesë e një Portali të Përgjithshëm të Matematikës i cili pritet të fillojë së shpejti.
Ne presim komentet tuaja. Po ashtu presim përkrahjen tuaj për të përhapur këtë portal.

----------


## freiheit

Ju pershendes dhe pergezoj per punen tuaj te dobishme. E shoh qe jeni vecse ne fillim por shpresoj qe kjo hapesire te zhvillohet gjithnje e me shume. Cdo perpjekje per te hedhur ne rrjet informacion te paster shkencor qofte nga matematika, informatika, apo shkencat e tjera eshte mjaft per tu vleresuar. Aq me teper kur informacioni ne shqip qe qarkullon sot per sot ne internet eshte shume i varfer, medioker dhe i kufizuar. Ju deshiroj me te mirat!

----------

